
I Can’t (Quite) Teach JavaScript - arbhassan
http://third-bit.com/2018/03/17/cant-teach-javascript.html
======
robofanatic
> I’ve been thinking about what tools I would use to teach librarians how to
> crunch data

Have you considered Python?

